# Butcher paper - waxed or unwaxed?



## highland124 (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm smoking a brisket this weekend and would like to try the butcher paper method of wrapping to help it through the stall. Haven't been able to find it in store, but the folks in the meat department were nice enough to give me some. It's brown paper with the store logo, waxed on one side. Would this be fine to wrap with, or do I need unwaxed paper?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 31, 2017)

highland124 said:


> I'm smoking a brisket this weekend and would like to try the butcher paper method of wrapping to help it through the stall. Haven't been able to find it in store, but the folks in the meat department were nice enough to give me some. It's brown paper with the store logo, waxed on one side. Would this be fine to wrap with, or do I need unwaxed paper?


Unwaxed pink or peach butcher paper its called I guess.  Pretty much a special item that won't be sold in most areas.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Aug 31, 2017)

Don't use what you were given. If you have an actual butcher shop nearby you can go there and see if they will sell or give you some unwaxed paper. Restaurant supply stores also carry what you are looking for in many cases.


----------



## a g k (Aug 31, 2017)

Don't use waxed. I found 18" white butcher paper at Sam"s Club, but it was in an unusual spot so I had to ask where it was. Pink butcher paper is available 0nline at WebstrauntStore.com

  A G K


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 31, 2017)

Check this thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/267298/keeping-my-bacon-in-the-refer#post_1744958

I just got a roll myself. Good stuff


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 31, 2017)

DrunkenMeatFist said:


> Don't use what you were given. If you have an actual butcher shop nearby you can go there and see if they will sell or give you some unwaxed paper. Restaurant supply stores also carry what you are looking for in many cases.


 I tried restaurant supplier here and they said try a butcher supply place lol [emoji]128514[/emoji]


----------



## phatbac (Aug 31, 2017)

Its available on amazon


order a roll be done.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 31, 2017)

This one here is 100% virgin pulp...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect....sr=8-1-spons&keywords=butcher+paper+usa&psc=1


----------



## highland124 (Sep 1, 2017)

I won't be able to get the pink paper in time for Saturday, so I'll wrap with foil this time. Next week I'll order a roll from Amazon... they're so long it'll last for many smokes to come! I put the other stuff to use covering my prep counter tonight.

This'll be the first time with foil too. I'm a bit leery of the bark getting mushy from the foil though, so maybe it would be good to unwrap at a certain point toward the end to try crisping it up some. Any thoughts/advice?


----------



## foamheart (Sep 1, 2017)

I just don't normally wrap.... but I have tried wrapping since commin here just in case it was better.  The best of all my wrapped briskets was done in brown wrapping paper. BUT..... it was also the only prime brisket I have ever smoked .....sooooooooo. I gotta say the brown wrapping paper. I am sure you could use grocery bags if not plastic....roflmao


----------

